# Purcell: The Fairy Queen - Your Recommendations Please



## Mick Aitch (Jan 31, 2019)

:tiphat: Hi,

New lad here. I'm after buying a version of Purcell's Fairy Queen, any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Gardiner is the only one I heard and would recommend it


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I have the Christie. Excellent.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have Gardiner too


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Harry Christophers and The Sixteen give a very good performance in full, beatiful sound. I recommend it highly, but have only heard clips of other recordings to compare it to.


----------



## Mick Aitch (Jan 31, 2019)

*Harry Christophers*

I have just noticed Michael Chance performs on Harry Christophers' recording - always a good sign. I'll give this one a try first if I can find an online stream. Then listen to the other two recommendations.

Norrington gets a good write-up too so I'll go there as well.

Thanks very much.


----------

